# Southnarc HAK (Hide Away Knife)



## Hawke

Southnarc HideAway Knife use part 1 





Southnarc HideAway knife use Part 2





Very interesting knife.


----------



## arnisador

Neat! Like a push dagger in some ways--it's a punching-knife.


----------



## KenpoTex

here's the company's site:
http://www.hideawayknife.com/main.php


----------



## SeanKerby

I know several people who own HAKs, your better off finding one for sale from a person than from the website. Lots of D-R-A-M-A involved with HAKs nowadays. Just letting you know.


----------



## exile

SeanKerby said:


> I know several people who own HAKs, your better off finding one for sale from a person than from the website. Lots of D-R-A-M-A involved with HAKs nowadays. Just letting you know.



Um... can you be a little more specific, Sean? I don't know the company at all... bad supply/service record, is that it?


----------



## SeanKerby

Frontsite, the original owner had an idea and with the help of Mick Strider and some other custom knifemakers started making knives. They were an instant success. People were eating them up. Within the past year things went down hill and she stopped making anything. HAK was bought but another company but things have not gotten any better. She still owes alot of people money or knives. Mick Strider is a friend of mine and has advised anyone who is owed money or a HAK to pretty much forget it. Some are attempting to get their money back, but it's taking a while.


----------



## exile

SeanKerby said:


> Frontsite, the original owner had an idea and with the help of Mick Strider and some other custom knifemakers started making knives. They were an instant success. People were eating them up. Within the past year things went down hill and she stopped making anything. HAK was bought but another company but things have not gotten any better. She still owes alot of people money or knives. Mick Strider is a friend of mine and has advised anyone who is owed money or a HAK to pretty much forget it. Some are attempting to get their money back, but it's taking a while.



Yechsounds lousy all around. You have to wonder what screwed it up... if you're making a good product and people are beating a path to your door to acquire it, that's supposed to spell 'success', eh? Weird things happen to people, I suppose... anyway, thanks for the info. Too bad...


----------



## SeanKerby

Here's more. I went back to my forum home of sorts and looked some stuff up. The original owner and the current owner are 'invloved' so nothing has changed. This was/is of last month. And she was doing some other down and dirty practices. If interested PM me for more info.


----------



## exile

SeanKerby said:


> Here's more. I went back to my forum home of sorts and looked some stuff up. The original owner and the current owner are 'invloved' so nothing has changed. This was/is of last month. And she was doing some other down and dirty practices. If interested PM me for more info.



Curiouser and curiouser... wonder what's going on there... may take you up on your offer, Sean. Thanks much!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Interesting info!


----------



## championmarius

Its a shame what is/was going on with F|S. I have a few HAKs, good little knife.

Unfortunately, it has been relegated to an avant kitchen knife. I did a good deal of training with it, and I wasn't overly thrilled with it as a weapon. Contrary to popular belief, punching with it does not a good idea make, more like broken fingers/ serious contusions make. as perhaps a hold out last ditch knife, yes, but not a primary cutter.

It is however a wonderful utility knife for repetitive cutting tasks, like game skinning, meat fabrication, opening packages etc. There are other, similar designs if you wish to really look into one.


----------

